# Λέξεις αφομοιωμένες...



## DumTekTek (Aug 1, 2010)

Είναι πάρα πολλές οι λέξεις σήμερα που ενώ τις λογαριάζουμε για ελληνικές, παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι. Είναι η γλωσσική αφομοίωση η λεγόμενη. Είναι επίσης πολλοί εκείνοι που θα έπαιρναν όρκο πως ορισμένες λέξεις είναι ελληνικές "εφευρέσεις".
Πηγαίνοντας σε μια ταβέρνα δεν είναι δυνατόν να σκεφτεί κανένα από τα μέλη μιας ελληνικής οικογενείας ότι οι πατάτες που θα φάνε καθώς και οι τομάτες στην κατά τα άλλα χωριάτικη ελληνική σαλάτα είναι σαν λέξεις, δάνεια από άλλες γλώσσες τις όποιες κάναμε δικές μας και δεν μπορούν να διανοηθούν πως δεν είναι ελληνικές. Φταίει η μεγάλη χρήση τους που τις κάνει δικές μας. Δεν είναι όμως. Και δεν υπάρχει ίσως ονομασία άλλη για την τομάτα, ενώ για την πατάτα το "γεώμηλο" μου φαίνεται λίγο πλαστικό αφού είναι πολύ πρόσφατη ονομασία.
Άλλες λέξεις: μπίρα, πετσέτα, πακέτο, τέντα, τσιγάρο....


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2010)

Αγαπητέ/ή Düm Tek Tek, καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες.
Κατ' αρχάς, να σε πληροφορήσω ότι επειδή δεν είδα ερώτηση στην ανάρτησή σου, τη μετακίνησα από το φόρουμ Modern Greek language queries εδώ. 
Δεύτερον, αντιγράφω από το FAQ του φόρουμ:
[...] use capital letters LIKE THIS only when you feel like shouting, which we hope will not be too often.​Μη χρησιμοποιείς, επομένως, κεφαλαία, νομίζουμε ότι μας φωνάζεις.

Διάφορες από τις λέξεις στις οποίες αναφέρεσαι έχουν συζητηθεί αναλυτικά σε διάφορα μέρη του φόρουμ. Να πω μόνο στα βιαστικά ότι είναι πολύ λογικό λέξεις όπως ντομάτα και πατάτα να μην είναι ελληνικές, διότι τα εν λόγω εδώδιμα είναι και αποικιακά (:)), προήλθαν δηλαδή από άλλη ήπειρο, συγκεκριμένα την Αμερική, αν δεν απατώμαι, μαζί και η ονομασία τους, επομένως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες

Πολλές λέξεις που έχουμε στα ελληνικά από ξένες γλώσσες θα βρεις επίσης συγκεντρωμένες στα εξειδικευμένα νήματά μας:

Γαλλικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα
Γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα
Εβραϊκές λέξεις στα ελληνικά
Ξένες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι από αυτές που περιμένετε
Τουρκικές λέξεις στην Ελληνική


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα.
Άλλο θέμα έχει το τραγούδι, αλλά μόλις είδα πατάτα και (ν)τομάτα, αυτό θυμήθηκα. :)​ 

Let's call the whole thing off - Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald




 
Όσο για την τομάτα, έχει κι άλλο όνομα, Lycopersicum.
Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι έχουμε ακούσει στη λαϊκή να λένε: "Εδώ τα καλά λυκοπέρσικα, ζουμερά και φρέσκααα!" και στην ταβέρνα: "Άλλες δυο μερίδες πεφρυγμένα γεώμηλα, για τα παιδιά..." ;)


----------

